# Providence, RI - Lyft vs. Uber



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi, folks:

I believe there is only one other Providence driver on this forum (MP775) but I just want to share my observation. I get more Lyft requests than Uber. Drove several hours tonight -- not ONE Uber ping. Several Lyft pings! Uber told me to go hit Newport as it is burning hot for drivers right now -- might give it a shot on the weekend, even though it's a bit out of my geographic circle.

Luxi
Providence


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

Lyft has been promoting a lot in iving Social, etc and they're offering special promo's for new users. I like competition.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Glad to hear Lyft is working well for you. Hopefully it will continue and Uber will kick it up so you can be rolling non-stop.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

How is the take per trip with Lyft?


----------

